# Insidious 2



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Director James Wan has been a busy boy these days. While whipping up the movie, "The Conjuring", he has worked on the film, "Insidious 2" that will be out in theaters on Friday, September 13th.

Part 2 seems to pick up after the original left off. Looking forward to seeing this movie.

http://www.upcominghorrormovies.com/movie/insidious-2


----------



## Varulv (Sep 6, 2013)

I loved Insidious, watched it with my teenagers, scared the bejeesus out of us. I really want to see The Conjuring, I saw the preview and it claims to be a true story. Does anyone know if that is a legitimate statement? Man oh man that would be an exciting reality.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Varulv said:


> I loved Insidious, watched it with my teenagers, scared the bejeesus out of us. I really want to see The Conjuring, I saw the preview and it claims to be a true story. Does anyone know if that is a legitimate statement? Man oh man that would be an exciting reality.


well the conjuring is about one of the Warrens' cases and well I would take the "truth" part with a whole case of salt.


----------

